
Ask HN: Themeforest let another author steal my design. Any advice? - PhilipDaineko
I am the author of http:&#x2F;&#x2F;wrapbootstrap.com&#x2F;preview&#x2F;WB0T41TX4<p>Just few mins ago I found an almost copy of my item on themeforest - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;themeforest.net&#x2F;item&#x2F;admetro-responsive-admin-template&#x2F;5340890<p>Before submitting my item to wrapbootstrap I tried themeforest several times but was rejected.<p>I am not sure about html-part, but in terms of design it&#x27;s copy.<p>Any advice?<p>Thank you
======
dmak
No offense, but I think the other one is way better. The fonts, the search
bar, and the spacing of everything is much more well thought out. I think the
"stolen" one is actually more clean and less busy than yours.

There are similarities, but I don't think he/she stole your design.

For example, look at the login screen:

OP's (PhilipDaineko):
[http://demo.okendoken.com/login.html](http://demo.okendoken.com/login.html)

Other person's: [http://www.sean-
theme.com/admetro/login.html](http://www.sean-theme.com/admetro/login.html)

~~~
cliveowen
Second that, I think "inspired" is a more apt term than "stole" and is a
common practice in webdesign/apps.

------
richbradshaw
I don't think it looks much the same, and the code doesn't look similar
either… I was going to compare some of the CSS class names, but can't even
find components that are the same. The demos have different structure, and the
components are different in style.

The only real similarities I could spot are the use of "Statistics and more"
at the top, and a similar background.

Other than that you are both just using similar things that all admin panels
themes have.

You use d3, he uses flot.

You use backbone, he doesn't.

In fact, not sure there is much in common at all.

Do you have any specific examples?

~~~
PhilipDaineko
Right, the most common part is design. Don't you find them similar? That was
the point

~~~
true_religion
They don't seem at all similar to me. The only thing they have in common is
that they're both dashboards.

------
lutusp
> Any advice?

Under what license was the original published? If it was an open-source
license, and if the copy includes your copyright notice, then there's no
wrongdoing and nothing you can do.

If it was an open-source license and your copyright notice is _not_ present,
and if there is any line-by-line copying from your original to the copy, you
should be able to prove that the copier simply copied and pasted your code.
This kind of copying can be proven using textual matching and the mathematical
improbability of an inadvertent exact copy.

If the work was published under anything other than an open-source license, it
shouldn't have been published in any way that could be copied (i.e. in source-
code form). In this case, any substantial copying is a violation, but you
would have a very hard time pursuing a legal remedy.

> I am not sure about html-part, but in terms of design it's copy.

If we're talking about design, not code copying, things become more difficult.
Ask yourself how obvious to a practitioner of the art the layout and functions
are. To pursue a legal remedy, you would have to show something unique about
your design that sets it apart, and you would have to show that someone copied
your specific work as opposed to copying the general design principles of
similar programs.

------
aniketpant
First I was under the impression that I will see a clone but to be frank it
doesn't look like _an almost copy_.

The only similarity I see in both the designs is the layout. Other than that,
there are so many differences even in the subtleties.

You might want to report it to them but I am not sure if any action will be
taken because they can't be distinguished very clearly.

------
tptacek
Could he actually have "stolen" it? Don't you _both_ continue to have use of
the theme? Wouldn't it be more appropriate to say that he _shared_ it?

My advice is to let it spread as far as it can go, and make your money selling
t-shirts or support contracts.

~~~
dylangs1030
Themeforest wants to be free.

[http://xkcd.com/1228/](http://xkcd.com/1228/)

------
philliphaydon
If the design is stolen, then he stole it and made it better... IMO...

------
olalonde
Both of your themes also look similar to Metronic Theme in my opinion
(especially the Discussion box).
[http://www.keenthemes.com/preview/index.php?theme=metronic_a...](http://www.keenthemes.com/preview/index.php?theme=metronic_admin&page=index.html)

------
almost
Have you contacted themeforest yet, what do they say?

Looking at them side by side they look very similar but not the same. Unless
they've actually ripped off your HTML or CSS I can't imagine you're going to
get very far. I could be totally wrong though.

------
eps
They are pretty close, but at the same time they are different enough not to
be considered a rip of one another. General look and feel is very similar, but
then it is also similar to a lot of other designs.

------
dwild
It look like you won. The theme is no longer on themeforest.

~~~
philliphaydon
That's a real shame, I wanted to buy the themeforest one :(

------
officialjunk
not sure what you can do. perhaps there's a mechanism to contact theme forest.
but, how do we (or anyone) know which is original?

it's very similar, but it's not identical; icons and colors are different,
there are additional widgets in admetro...etc

also, fyi, i notice in your preview, there's overflow of content in the feed
widget.

------
webbruce
Hire a lawyer if you think it'll be worth $400 or more.

------
gosukiwi
It looks similar but not the same, I don't know...

------
glazskunrukitis
Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.

